# Scott-Schuhe - Wie fallen sie aus?



## Warnschild (8. Mai 2011)

Kann mir eine sagen, ob Scott auch eher klein ausfällt und man ne Größe größer kaufen muss? 

Falls ihr Scott-MTB-Schuhe habt: Habt ihr tendenziell breite bzw. schmale/normale Füße, inwieweit seid ihr ansonsten zufrieden oder nicht, welche Schuhgröße fahrt ihr bzw. habt ihr sonst bei Straßenschuhen?

Danke für Eure Beiträge schon mal im voraus.


----------



## JarJarBings (8. Mai 2011)

Ich würd sagen, ich hab "normale" Füße, ich hab Scott MTB Schuhe in Größe 39, die passen supi mit "normalen" Socken. Im Sommer hab ich mir wegen der dünneren Socken die Sohlen aus meinen Northwave Schuhe unter die Sohlen der Scott Schuhe gemacht, gibt einen Bombenhalt. 
Ich hab je nach Schuh normalerweise entweder 38 oder 39. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir bissi helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. Mai 2011)

normal


----------



## Silberfuechsin (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die hier.
Scott comp

Die Normale Strassenschuh-Grösse, die ich mir im Winter gekauft hatte, passte gut. Bis jetzt im Frühling, wo die Socken dünner werden. Deshalb werde ich für meinen Crosser ein zusätzliches Paar RR Schuhe erwerben. Habe den Eindruck, dass sie sich in der Weite eingetragen haben und es nicht nur an den Socken liegt. Der Druckpunkt stimmt eben nicht mehr, da ich nunmehr Schlittschuhe in ihnen laufe. Laufen lässt sich super in ihnen, die Sohle ist von der Konsistenz beim Treten in Ordnung. 

Gruss,


----------



## Toolkid (11. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an. Race-Schuhe sind etwas schmaler geschnitten als (AM-)Tourenschuhe.
Wenn du wissen willst, welcher Schuh dir am besten passt, hilft nur eins: SELBST ANPROBIEREN.

EDIT: BItte vielmals um Verzeihung. Wollte die Damen nicht stören, falsches Board


----------



## MiBi97 (12. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir die Trail Lady in Gr. 39 gekauft und trage normalerweise Gr. 37. Habe eigentlich sehr schmale Füße, deshalb würde ich Dir auch raten, die Schuhe erst anzuprobieren.


----------

